# Exciting Opportunity at Health First Health Plans



## amy.reid (Apr 6, 2011)

Health First is currently seeking a Claim & Reimbursement Analyst.  Please see the job description below.  
You can apply online at 

Health First Job Postings - Detail
Claim & Reimbursement Analyst

Job Requirements: AA degree or higher preferred plus. Advanced knowledge of claim adjudication and benefit plan application for indemnity plans, HMO plans, POS plans or Medicare. Advanced knowledge of Medicare eligibility, coverage and payment provisions. Excellent communication and organizational skills. Superior knowledge of medical benefits, medical and dental terminology. Advanced PC skills including Excel, Access, SQL preferred. Completion of coding curriculum certificate program. CCS, CPC-P or comparable certification required or 7 years coding experience. Advanced knowledge of medical benefits, medical and dental terminology. Excellent Customer Service skills with ability to explain complicated benefit issues to members and diffuse hostile encounters. 
You can apply online at:  https://www.health-first.org/careers/job_app.cfm?

Facility: Health First Health Plans


----------

